# Because you can never see too many pictures of London . . .



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice story with a beautiful photo of the iconic London.

Boca Raton celebrity poodle London goes for world title


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

What I would really love to see is one of him in a kennel cut.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

He does have moves like Jagger  Love that dog; his sister Vetset Kate Winsit is not too shabby either!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

That boy is even more handsome when you see him up close and personal as Chagall's Mom and I did at Westminster in February!! I took some action shots of him in the ring, as well as some of BOB winner Vetset Kate Winsit! Both dogs are simply unbelievably beautiful!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

He's Jazzy's cousin, but I doubt Jazz could hold a candle to him!  He has presence. I wonder how big he is, anybody know?


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Here are a couple of the pictures that I took at MSG last February. Enjoy!


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

Great shots! 

Is it just me, or are poodle handlers much better dressed at dog shows than other breed's handlers??


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

and just because I like gorgeous dogs... the original picture I took and the edited version...


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

cavon said:


> Here are a couple of the pictures that I took at MSG last February. Enjoy!


Boy, do I ever remember that moment! Your pictures brought me right back to it...who knew what was to come, huh? Might not have been London's day, but OMG that dog is a prince in my eyes. We'll see if we pick the winner at WKC 2013, any variety of poodle would suit me.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Love the pictures, Cavon- thanks!


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

Wonderful photos indeed! I remember being disappointed with the results at WDS but I had to look up to see who had won. 

My Grandparents had poodle from a WDS best in show line from way back, but they never found a dog good enough for her. I wish they had. we would still have her offspring as she was a wonderful poodle and the reason I love poodles so much. So WDS has a special place in my heart. I am believing this will be the year of the Spoo!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

This goes under the category of it's always harder than it looks, but I love how London's handler has him stacked nicely and isn't yanking on his head while running. I couldn't believe when I watching the National Dog Show in Philly (on t.v.) how many handlers yanked sideways on their dogs while running, making the gait look sloppy, or who didn't keep the dog stacked while in line with the judge approaching. But then, they were probably exhausted after winning Breed and Group, who knows. But still!


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

I know! The great handlers do make it look way easier than it is don't they? 
I love going to shows, but I don't know if I would love showing... By just going to shows I enjoy them, I might not if I were the one under all of the pressure.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Just had to share this shot, which is being called "London's Victory Dance," after earning "Best In Show" at the Eukanuba World Challenge in Orlando, Dec 2012. 

London's Facebook page (Of course he has one!)


----------



## pap2labc (Jun 25, 2010)

He showed really well. It was a nice lineup overall.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

LEUllman said:


> Just had to share this shot, which is being called "London's Victory Dance," after earning "Best In Show" at the Eukanuba World Challenge in Orlando, Dec 2012.
> 
> London's Facebook page (Of course he has one!)


this makes me giggle. he's such a poodle.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

I LOVE that picture!!! What a priceless moment in time!! I am hoping to see that gorgeous boy at WKC 2013 and maybe I will be lucky enough to capture a similar shot!!!

Angelsmommy and Indiana - the best handlers really do make it look WAY easier than it really is!! The action itself is not hard, but keeping it all look smooth and natural and like you are not pulling the dog is really an art!! 

The biggest compliment that I have had while handling a dog was from someone that I didn't even know. I came out of the ring with the dog I showed and a woman stopped me and said, "The two of you made such a pretty picture, working as a team, it looked like you were both floating around the ring.'

I was so astounded! I am not a pro handler by any stretch of the imagination and only help people out when they ask me to - unless I am showing my own boy, then we are both all business!! LOL!!


----------

